# Lowriders with designer fabric interior



## chevys4life (Jul 10, 2005)

anyone got pics of lowriders with designer fabric guts? post em i need ideas


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

61 drop ostrich and gucci guts


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Thats sick as fuck:thumbsup:


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

Its also for sale 60k


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

that was done tastfuly ..unlike others


----------



## DroDa59 (Sep 6, 2005)

wow nice car man


----------

